# Router circle cutting direction



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all, I hope everyone had a safe and yummy Thanksgiving.

I am curious about something:

I can't seem to nail down a consensus on which direction I should move the router when cutting a hole/disc out of a flat piece of sheet stock. I already know the router is moved counter-clockwise when on an outside edge and clockwise when on an inside edge...

...however when I am cutting a hole/disc I am on both edges at the same time (theoretically). So....which direction should I move.

To be honest, I've actually been applying the rule(s) depending on whether I'm ultimately after a hole or a disc. ie; if I want a disc I move counter-clockwise and if I want a hole I move well...you know.

I only wish to know this because my work just might turn out prettier, smoother edged... or experience less tear-out or chatter etc, etc.

Any help, opinions or plain old experienced knowledge would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Biznawich (Bruce Jennings)


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

this should answer all your questions





Understanding Router Feed Direction


This article, which is excerpted from "The Complete New Router Book for Woodworkers", gives helpful instructions for feeding your material in the right direction when routing.




www.woodcraft.com


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

sunnybob said:


> this should answer all your questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob.
Biznawich


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

sunnybob said:


> this should answer all your questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BIZNAWICH said:


> Thank you Bob.
> Biznawich


I just read the referenced article but it still doesn't answer my question.
*When I am cutting out a disc from a flat sheet of plywood or MDF etc., which direction is optimum...clockwise or counter-clockwise?*
I am in essence routing an inner and an outer edge at the same time. I would like to know if it makes any difference at all to the look or quality of the router cut that I don't see or realize.

Thanks again Bob..
Biznawich


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You want to feed against the direction of the bit's rotation as shown in this You Tube near the end.
Because the router is controlled by the jig, it doesn't make a great deal of difference which way you feed it:




I'm in the CCW feed direction group like this:


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m no expert.

I “think” the best way would be is to treat it as a slot and pull the router toward you with the outside surface being cut with the bit turning against and into the wood. The normal way. 
This allows more control and precision. 

Then the inner side can be “climb” (also called conventional) cut a hair deeper the normal way in the opposite direction of the first pass to clean up if needed.

Outer first? Because more area to be done. More to be seen visually if a mistake or tear out occurs.

Don’t forget the I’m no expert statement at the start of this post. So please correct me gurus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGi (May 9, 2019)

I cut a lot of circular patterns with a router on a trammel. I find I get a more accurate curve if I move the router clockwise so the trammel is in tension with the router trying to pull itself away from the center rather than pull itself toward the center. I add to this centrifugal force when I push the router, and consistent tension on the trammel gives a truer circle.
This little round table required a circular router pattern for the veneered top and a couple of circular shaper patterns for the edge moldings. The tongue and groove joint between the top and edge molding is unforgiving and requires very accurate cutting.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

What part do you want to look pretty depends on the pull. If I want the outside of the radius to look good I cut outside counterclockwise.

If I want the inside to look pretty I cut the inside clockwise...

I'm only taking out fraction at a time so it doesn't blow out.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i was going to recommend what rebelwork just said. mdf doesn't really care but plywood can splinter a lot. more important is your bit, a 1/4" solid carbide spiral up bit is imperative imo. 

this is 3/4" mdf cut in one pass










and how i finish the cut


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

_WOW FOLKS_....Thanks for all the replies and consequently all the useful info. I had gleaned some of it already...like what _*Rebelwork*_ imparted for instance (because it seemed logical to me) but not everything I got from the posts, there's good advice here. 
Generally, I don't cut circles or discs on a daily basis but lately it's been going that way for various projects. I am becoming quicker the more I do it (...and better) which is to be expected I'm thinking. It just takes a bit of time to set up correctly and of course I have screwed up too...which is part of the normal learning curve. In any event, I was curious to find ways (or information) to help me do better if at all possible and as always the experience on this site helped.

Thanks,
Biznawich (Bruce Jennings)


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Depends on if you want the hole or the disc to be the final piece. The part that you are looking to work with is the one that should rotate against the edge. You know how you are suppose to route against the rotation of the cut, the piece that you want to keep should be cut against the rotation of the router.


----------

